# FX4/FX6...decisions



## dtprkr (May 14, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am starting my path on a 90 gallon tank. I purchased pretty much all of my supplies except for the canister filter. I'm having a hard time making the decision on which canister that I should purchase.. the NEW FX4 or the current FX6 with the maintenance dials. I really would love to have the *NEW* FX6!.. with the additional media basket and siphon attachment BUT I can't seem to locate it for sale anywhere, so I'm not sure if it's been released yet or not. Should I wait or move on with the FX4 or current FX6??? Could you guys please throw out your opinions and recommendations? My tank will be black sand substrate, housing Hap/peacocks. Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The FX6 should be out already, the FX4 is the newer product and sometimes difficult to source. The maintenance dials on the FX6 are just indicators you use to set when you did a water change or cleaned the filter, they aren't a function of the filter and won't alert you to needed maintenance chores.

Will you have enough height in the stand and under the tank to install and remove the FX6?


----------



## dtprkr (May 14, 2016)

After speaking with a individual from Hagen/Fluval, I have learned that the NEW fx6 will not be available in stores for 6-8 weeks. The current model is still available. So its between the new model FX4 or current FX6. I do have room to house the fx6 in the cabinet.


----------



## LXXero (May 4, 2016)

So they are releasing a new FX6? Are you sure it wont be...FX7? lol...

I would go with the bigger filter regardless, on a 90. Or just wait for the new one...


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

LXXero said:


> So they are releasing a new FX6? Are you sure it wont be...FX7? lol...
> 
> I would go with the bigger filter regardless, on a 90. Or just wait for the new one...


The newer model fx6 comes with a gravel vac, like the fx4.

I am with LXXERO on this. Go with the fx6 or wait for the newer model fx6. No need to settle for a smaller filter.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I run an FX6 & an AC110 on a 75 gallon. Houses mbuna. Over filtered and does the job. I place my fine media in the HOB for easy removal and cleaning/replacing.


----------



## dtprkr (May 14, 2016)

I purchased the FX4. I didn't feel comfortable with the fitment of the FX6 inside the aquarium stand. It would fit, but, I wasn't sure about being able to remove it for cleaning or maneuvering. I have confidence in the FX4, I'm excited to get up and running! Thanks


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Let us know your experiences. If you can lift a bucket with 3.5 gallons of water, you can maintain an FX5/6.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

My golden rule is that I always go bigger, Because what I have faint that in the event that I decide to move up to a bigger tank later. That filter that may have been a little too much is going to still serve me.


----------



## dtprkr (May 14, 2016)

Iggy, What's your opinion of the AC110? Is it fairly quiet? I've read good things about them. What do you run in yours?


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

If you are looking for a HOB filter then the AC110 is the best way to go.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

dtprkr said:


> Iggy, What's your opinion of the AC110? Is it fairly quiet? I've read good things about them. What do you run in yours?


I have not used many brands, but I agree with Smitty. The AC types are awesome. Very versatile. The 110 moves tons of water.

I just use the stock sponge block, then some fine/polishing filter media from Sera. You can use anything really. On some of mine I do have a mesh bag of media on top so I can grab some established bacteria if I need it for something or to give it to another hobbyist. The media they provide with the filter is fine, but it tends to crumble up much easier than larger ceramics or matrix. I don't bother with the carbon. I think it's pretty quiet. As long as your water level remains to the top of the tank you should not hear the water crashing back into the tank. Maint is a breeze.


----------



## spas (Feb 3, 2012)

I would go with the Eheim 2262 over the Fx5/6 - much better filter for the money...


----------



## LXXero (May 4, 2016)

AC110's are hard to go wrong. You can even buy that acrylic thing that turns it into a zero-bypass filter and replaces the basket, if you wanna be fancy. There's also the fluval C series...which are made by the same company, but they don't come in as large of a model as the AC110. I do like them as well though.

I find that if they are noisy, you can add some silicone grease or even just vaseline to the propeller shaft, and that helps it from vibrating as much and dramatically reduces the noise. This really applies to any of those mag-drive style propellers that are used on most hang-on-backs...


----------



## dtprkr (May 14, 2016)

Thank you guys for your great advise and tips. Adam, I really appreciate the media and suggestions on stocking of my new tank.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

dtprkr said:


> Thank you guys for your great advise and tips. Adam, I really appreciate the media and suggestions on stocking of my new tank.


 :thumb:


----------



## Perbunan (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi, does anybody know if a fx4 or fx6 will fit behind the doors of a Juwel Vision 450? I can only find the width of a fx6 but that is inclusive of the motor which can be angled to the front so is irrelevant. It would easily fit in the central area but I don't want it visible as it is in my lounge, what I really need is the diameter of the lid.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

About 15.5" measured while it was under a stand so not precise. But not 16." I included the slight lid protrusions.


----------



## Perbunan (Sep 12, 2009)

Great, thank you.


----------



## Perbunan (Sep 12, 2009)

Update, ordered FX4 and it fits in cabinet nicely but have to remove door to get it in there and then refit afterwards


----------

